# 4x10 guitar cabinet, build



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

been scrounging for a used 4x10 cab with no luck

stumbled onto a quality piece of birch voidfree plywood @home depot for $12, was in their offcuts section

size is 2 feet x 4feet, 3/4"


I figure I'll make the top/bottom/sides out of it, using thinner ( 5/8" ? ) piece for the baffle & the scraps for the semi openback

anyone have suggestions for plans? I might just use the '59 bassman box

ps I have a mix of 2xscumback & 2xragin cajun 10" speakers to put in there

thx!!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well I just ordered a 4x10 cab from Saxon, in Ontario...they have some great looking stuff & prices....it made more sense to just buy one


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good move. Let us know how it works out. I really want to order a couple of smallish cabs.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

got the cab, I love it, fantastic, highly recommend Saxon if you want a custom cab built

I'll post some pics sometime soon...still need 2 speakers for it though


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I ordered a 2x12 from Saxon last year and its great.


----------

